# Confirmation Showing or Not?



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm still doing a lot of learning, but in reading another thread, I saw noted that a dog must have a full registration to show in conformation. So my pup with a Limited Reg would not be eligible? I ask because I haven't made any hard and fast decisions yet, mostly because I'm not certain I can physically show our dog, what with having some limitations. But it's a moot point if the Limited Reg keeps him out of the running anyway.

Besides attending shows near us, and maybe meeting people there, is there an easy way to meet folks who might be in a position to help/mentor us when it comes to make choices about showing our dog or not (when he is old enough), and from whom we can learn more about how to go about it? I'd love advice/ideas from anybody as we certainly want to do more with our dog now that we can.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

While you can't show in conformation with a limited registration, you can enter your dog in the sporting events, such as agility, obedience etc. 

If you are interested in doing something with your GSD, then I would definitely find a local GSD club. Or if you want to do a specific sport, then find a training club for that. Clubs are fun, and you'll meet people who can help you. Good luck!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, as it stands right now, I'm leaning towards Rally, as it seems a bit less formal than Obedience, and something that _maybe_ The Mate can do with our pup, even though he's in a wheelchair. I'll do some more digging on clubs in my area, and if it comes out that Koshka would be a good conformation prospect, then I can always see what the breeder thinks about going Full Reg. I don't plan to breed anyway, unless somehow Koshka were to turn out to be *supercalifragilisticexpialidocious* awesome AND his breeder thought it would bring something good to GSDs as a whole. While _I _think he is already, that may not be true for everybody in the world.

Oh, and I forgot to say thank you!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, I've actually seen more than one person in a wheelchair do obedience with their dog at the shows! 
I show my girls in conformation, but I'm kind of intrigued by Rally too.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Hey, I've actually seen more than one person in a wheelchair do obedience with their dog at the shows!
> I show my girls in conformation, but I'm kind of intrigued by Rally too.


I'm not trying to put The Mate down in any way, but I doubt he'd ever work to the precision that Obedience seems to require. He just doesn't go for strict rules, and I'm good with that. I'm also slightly on the lax side as far as dog training - as long as the dogs DO learn the basics that I demand. Now I just need to work on Krissie's attitude that EVERYBODY who comes near must desperately want her to jump on them act like an idiot.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

We have people in scooters showing in Rally in our area.


----------

